# How much Eco-Complete in a 29-gal?



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

Sorry, this is a post bred out of pure laziness. I have a 29-gallon tank that i'm going to set up as a planted tank. I have 2 bags of eco-complete lying around? is this enough? i'm just wondering because i have to drive a good distance to a LFS that has the stuff. so before i dump the stuff in the tank only to find out i don't have enough, i was just wondering if i should run out and buy another bag.


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

I've got 3 bags in mine.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

3 bags. basically 1 bag per 10gallons of 'standard' tank size.


----------

